# small little things



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey guys I just noticed some small little squiglly things swimming around in my tank. They are as thin as a hair, and swim around similar to how a snake moves. They are not on the top of the water. They are all over my tank. WTF??? Any ideas?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

are they little white worms? are they crawling on the glass? any pictures available to better identify them?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> are they little white worms? are they crawling on the glass? any pictures available to better identify them?


 yes they are little and white. no they are not crawling on the glass. they are all swimming. they are pretty fast too.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Braves suck player!!!!!!!!!!!! Go with the crazy retarted fans of the White Sox









That might have been the best advise I have given on this board

P.S. I Have NO idea what is swimming in your tank!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ncith said:


> Braves suck player!!!!!!!!!!!! Go with the crazy retarted fans of the White Sox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would expect this type of statement from you considering you feed your Piranhas every 2 weeks







If you really thought your statment out, you would see how silly it is... the Braves only have the BEST record in ALL of baseball right now.

Anyway... can someone who treats there fish with care please respond. Thankyou all.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

add some salt.. turn up the temperature and do a water change. they WILL go away.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

they are caused by over feeding i had them loads of times .
clean gravel and have temp @ 82 and add salt it gets rid but it may take a couple of water changes doing this.
dixon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> they are caused by over feeding i had them loads of times .
> clean gravel and have temp @ 82 and add salt it gets rid but it may take a couple of water changes doing this.
> dixon


 ok, thankyou very much... I will do a water change right now. Are they harmful to my P?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no they are not harmfull i get them on my glass and i see them wriggling around every now and then.
i used to have some sml cichlids that used to eat them of the glass but i gave them away.
it was this reason i went to feeding every other day i am expecting them again soon due to my feeding experiment i am doing at the moment but i did up my water change amount by 10% so i may not get them.
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Do a water change and add "clean feeders" that will eat those worms...







!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks for the info guys. the water change took out alot of them. i will also keep a closer eye on the ledt over food if any is left.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

planaria


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

what have you been feeding them?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> planaria


 thanks innes i was racking my brain to rmember what they were called
dixon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> what have you been feeding them?


 Shrimp, beef, squid, feedes, smelt...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > planaria
> ...


 They are nematodes not planaria. Planaria are flatworms and, to the best of my knowledge, do not swim. Nematodes are the tiny thin white worms that you see swimming around in the tank in an S-like fashion and sticking to the tank. Although both are harmless, it's a sign that there's too much waste in the tank.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Yes Don thats exactly what they looked like.


----------

